# Safeguard grasscut training



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone attended their "mandatory" grasscut training classes,they have 3 dates and locations setup.I just love the fact they want us to take a day off and drive 2 hours away for this for free,what happened to online classes??


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

jjkriv said:


> I was just wondering if anyone attended their "mandatory" grasscut training classes,they have 3 dates and locations setup.I just love the fact they want us to take a day off and drive 2 hours away for this for free,what happened to online classes??


There is not *one* person that works at Screwguard that is *qualified* to train me any one on my crews or any other professional contractor on here. Besides how much training do you need to leave a Screwguard property in the shape that I see them all in. I can leave any place with grass 4 ft high I don't need training for that. The only reason they are not paying you is if they did you would no longer be a contractor you would become an employee (that and they are a bunch of cheap ba$tards). No wonder they are recruiting on CL more hoops to jump through for less money. Sign me up!!
What happens if every contractor boycotts this Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My company does such a good job of mowing we are qualified to mow at the SG golden palace. 
Not bragging, stating facts.

IF I was still doing P&P grass cuts I wouldn't go to their "training".


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

cover2 said:


> There is not *one* person that works at Screwguard that is *qualified* to train me any one on my crews or any other professional contractor on here. Besides how much training do you need to leave a Screwguard property in the shape that I see them all in. I can leave any place with grass 4 ft high I don't need training for that. The only reason they are not paying you is if they did you would no longer be a contractor you would become an employee (that and they are a bunch of cheap ba$tards). No wonder they are recruiting on CL more hoops to jump through for less money. Sign me up!!
> What happens if every contractor boycotts this Hmmmmmmmmm


 

Its a dog and Pony show for insurance reasons that's ALL


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> Its a dog and Pony show for insurance reasons that's ALL


Everything that company does is a dog and pony show. So glad I do not contract with them. They keep calling and emailing me and I just keep telling them I'm not interested in financing their company. What the hell are they going to train you to do? 90% of the companies in this business are landscapers by profession what could Screwguards trainers possibly teach any of them. Oh wait a minute that's right they are losing the pros because they want paid, this is training for the new regime recruited from CL running around with walmart push mowers in the trunk or yard mans on their trailers. My bad train on!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

was at a property the other day trashing it out. Guy shows up and says were in there way. I`m like really been here for like 4 hrs. They were there do an initial cut.I walk to front of house to see what kind of of o turn mower they had and almost laughed at them.they had three push mower and four people working on the yard. Guy said he had been in business for sixteen years. Not sure how you pay four people riding in one truck(they were a 1 1/2 from home).


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> was at a property the other day trashing it out. Guy shows up and says were in there way. I`m like really been here for like 4 hrs. They were there do an initial cut.I walk to front of house to see what kind of of o turn mower they had and almost laughed at them.they had three push mower and four people working on the yard. Guy said he had been in business for sixteen years. Not sure how you pay four people riding in one truck(they were a 1 1/2 from home).


Classic, the new kids in town. "The safeguard trained crew" 4 guys hour and a half drive 35 bucks...................where do I sign:lol: oh wait they prob had 4 other props on the way there silly me now where do I sign ima be rich!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Guy said he had been in business for sixteen years. Not sure how you pay four people riding in one truck.


It may not be an exact translation but in Craigslist speak this means: "I haven't had a steady job for 16 years!"


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> was at a property the other day trashing it out. Guy shows up and says were in there way. I`m like really been here for like 4 hrs. They were there do an initial cut.I walk to front of house to see what kind of of o turn mower they had and almost laughed at them.they had three push mower and four people working on the yard. Guy said he had been in business for sixteen years. Not sure how you pay four people riding in one truck(they were a 1 1/2 from home).


That's an easy one. SG even tells you how to make that work...VOLUME!
I bet he cuts 175 yards a week..hmm...that'll be...carry the 9...add the remainder... $4375 a week. WOW! big money...except he's got 4 men...subtract that...and that... and he's driving almost 2000 miles a week, so subtract that...he'll clear $200 for the week. LOL


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Please somebody that went to this tell us how it went I would love to know what they try to teach you.:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It's hard to read my notes, but I think some of it is-

*Use harbor freight clamps to keep the drive wheel of your lawn boy engaged if your hands get tired.
*You'll get an earlier start in the morning if you pick up all of your transient workers at their motel or RV park together.
*Nissan trunks will hold up to a 20" mower, Kia's a 21" and Hyundis a 22" if it is folded.
* Use electric weedeaters for "during" pics only.
*Break off about 16" from your yardstick. Most regionals will pay an extra $4 per foot of grass.
*A 4 man crew is the bare minimum; one for cutting, one for trimming, one for photos and one for the copper.
*Mowers that blow up or are permanently disabled should not be dumped so they are visible from the street. They can usually be left with your paint and oils.

Wait, no wonder I couldn't make it out. Those belonged to the guy sitting next to me...


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> It's hard to read my notes, but I think some of it is-
> 
> *Use harbor freight clamps to keep the drive wheel of your lawn boy engaged if your hands get tired.
> *You'll get an earlier start in the morning if you pick up all of your transient workers at their motel or RV park together.
> ...



This is the best thing I have seen on here. Hahaha. With the way things are going. I'm surprised they aren't telling tou to use a moped with a sidecar and mower strapped to the back to save money on fuel.


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

Sigh. I do not like mowing season. Especially when I know that the banks have raised their payouts and we get 50 phone calls a day tryin to be recruited for $20 initial cut and $15 recut. are you effin kidding me?!!! Who actually is desperate enough I say, ya.. That's a good idea. Must be a lot.. The industry is reflecting the work. Shabby work shabby pay.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Duey said:


> Sigh. I do not like mowing season. Especially when I know that the banks have raised their payouts and we get 50 phone calls a day tryin to be recruited for $20 initial cut and $15 recut. are you effin kidding me?!!! Who actually is desperate enough I say, ya.. That's a good idea. Must be a lot.. The industry is reflecting the work. Shabby work shabby pay.


 You're learning!!:yes:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It's hard to read my notes, but I think some of it is-
> 
> *Use harbor freight clamps to keep the drive wheel of your lawn boy engaged if your hands get tired.
> *You'll get an earlier start in the morning if you pick up all of your transient workers at their motel or RV park together.
> ...


GTX... that was freaking hilarious... the best one was ...Break off about 16" from your yardstick, this can apply to pool pump downs, grass cuts and flooded basements.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I go on to a site of face book group nameroperty Preservation Co.! There were people waiting for safe guard to start dropping there lawn orders! Not sure why they being safe guard pays so badly on the lawns! But I guess this is one of the problems with this industry. I got in to it with a few of them on there about working so cheap. My biggest problem is were or there do the work and safe guard is getting 80% of the lawn fee and contractor getting 20%. I tell them a few years ago it was the other way around. most do not seem to get it, they say things like Got to put food on the table. ok rant over


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

That's when you gotta let them know they are putting food on the table, Robert Klein's table. Not so much their own table.....:sad:


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

Zuse said:


> GTX... that was freaking hilarious... the best one was ...Break off about 16" from your yardstick, this can apply to pool pump downs, grass cuts and flooded basements.


Don't forget the snow removal bids!


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

I got stuck doing grasscuts for safeguard last season...the only good thing was the cuts were so close together..Its hard to get on w/ the good nationals anymore and we're stuck w/ all this 3rd party garbage ruining the industry.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

jjkriv said:


> ...Its hard to get on w/ the good nationals anymore...


 
...and which nationals would that be?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> ...and which nationals would that be?


....and that would be why its so hard. There isn't any to be found.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> My biggest problem is were or there do the work and safe guard is getting 80% of the lawn fee and contractor getting 20%. I tell them a few years ago it was the other way around. most do not seem to get it, they say things like Got to put food on the table. ok rant over



At this time there is no known cure for stupid... :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

Coos-NH said:


> At this time there is no known cure for stupid... :icon_rolleyes:


Ya can't fix stupid... But you can fire it:yes:


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

MCS was always good to me but I got burnt out and left the biz for a year and it was a mistake leaving them for how the 3rd parties are destroying the business,we tried to get back on w/ them but they want big companies which is a big mistake in my opinion..3rd parties =****tier work...We are a hands on company that does the work properly if we are paid correctly...


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



K&L preservation said:


> This is the best thing I have seen on here. Hahaha. With the way things are going. I'm surprised they aren't telling tou to use a moped with a sidecar and mower strapped to the back to save money on fuel.



A buddy of mine actually has a receiver hitch on his 87 yamaha. He even put a brake module on the bike and electric brakes on a 4x4 trailer. It started out as a joke but he actually ended up using it on a few runs when he had to go like 90 miles for a lock change and city lawn cut. It really isn't any more efficient then a diesel wagon but it was a nice change of pace when the weather was nice and it was a BS day anyway.


----------



## Buzzardsbay (Feb 24, 2014)

STARBABY said:


> was at a property the other day trashing it out. Guy shows up and says were in there way. I`m like really been here for like 4 hrs. They were there do an initial cut.I walk to front of house to see what kind of of o turn mower they had and almost laughed at them.they had three push mower and four people working on the yard. Guy said he had been in business for sixteen years. Not sure how you pay four people riding in one truck(they were a 1 1/2 from home).


Hey, stop making fu of my Country-men an I


----------

